# Is it bad if you can hear your bun breathing when next to it?



## sarah92lynn (Apr 6, 2013)

When Lilly is out playing and I'm on the floor with her, she likes to come up and check me out and play with my hair (so cute!).. I noticed when she is pretty close to me and I have my head down by her, I can hear her sniffing me and sometimes if she has been going binky crazy I can hear her breathing but only if I am laying on the floor pretty much eye level with her.. It's not loud or anything and she's not like wheezing or short of breath but I thought I remembered reading somewhere that you shouldn't be able to hear your bunny breathing so I thought I should ask you guys


----------



## PaGal (Apr 6, 2013)

I notice this same thing with Thumper, I can hear him sniffing and can also hear him breath at times after running around. It seems normal to me under the circumstances. I think it would only be something to worry about if you could hear unusual noises as well such as wheezing or gurgling or maybe if you hear loud breathing although the bun has just been lying around.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2013)

Usually, I can't hear them breathing unless they're sticking their nose in my ear or something. It may depend on the bunny's size, though.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I feel a bit better about it now..  She's a pretty big bun, probably about the size of a small cat if not a little bigger.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Apr 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention that she makes a weird honking noise sometimes randomly, and sometimes when she wakes up from dreaming...I don't really know how to explain the noise but it sounds like a somewhat loud honking noise. Don't know if I should be worried about that or not? Lol 
:bunnybutt:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2013)

Check this video:
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Respiratory/Differential/respira_diff.htm

I wouldn't be too sanguine about this unless you can only hear her when she's got her nose in your face. It's definitely something to mention to a vet at the next appointment, and if she's not due for her annual exam for a while yet, it might be worth making an appointment to have checked out.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Apr 8, 2013)

Awwe my bun definitely doesn't sound like that! Her breathing sounds completely normal when I hear it, and it is only when I have my head close to her face unless she's stressed out about being held (she absolutely HATES being held), then I can hear fast paced breathing as she's being held...but then she's fine once she gets put back down. I might bring her in for a check up :/ I'm just super tight on money right now so I didn't wanna bring her in unless it was needed


----------



## JBun (Apr 8, 2013)

Honking is a normal happy bunny sound. Mostly it's coming from hormonal unfixed rabbits as they circle your feet to let you know that they REALLY like you, but spayed/neutered rabbits will sometimes do it as well.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 8, 2013)

You know if it's an issue for you, I could take that pretty girl off your hands!

Maybe with the larger buns the breathing is a little more noticeable do to the size. Thumper just reminds me of a dog when he's sniffing. Not all of the time can he be heard but when he is right on top of you or some times when I guess he is just sniffing extra hard either trying to figure out a smell or maybe he just likes it a lot.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok, just would rather be safe than sorry. Bunnies do make a honking noise when really happy. My Tony does it for pellets. It's more common in un-fixed bunnies, but Tony is neutered.


----------

